
Hulu is now the only place to watch ‘Bob’s Burgers’ - JumpCrisscross
https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/11/hulu-exclusive-bobs-burgers/
======
Jaruzel
...in the US.

Definitely not in the UK, as I've just watched an episode on Comedy Central.

------
DrScump
Does Fox know this?

